

Open Letter to Seed Investors - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/open-letter-to-seed-investors/

======
lolizbak
You've had the chance to sit on "both sides of the table" in a vibrant startup
ecosystem. Also, the average BA/VC in NYC (or the valley or Boston) is way
more tech/startup savvy the avg BA/VC elsewhere... Getting feedback on your
day to day operations or mid-term decisions is even more harder the further
you get from major tech hubs. In France, the avg entrepreneur know WAY more
about the industry than the avg investor ... i guess. Great post, thx !

------
craigkerstiens
Its nice to call out to investors that they should try to stay in touch with
their companies, but this can be a good bit to ask for when an investor has
10's to 100's of companies and has various responsibilities for each. I'd push
the entrepreneurs that if you need some advice or input on something ask for
it, versus hoping the investor responds with great insight just based on an
update.

~~~
jordancooper
definitely agree, explicitly soliciting feedback and input is better than just
hoping for response to updates. but even if an investor has 10's or 100's of
investments, reading and replying to updates is the minimum commitment they
should make to their companies. if they are to busy to read and reply to their
portfolio entrepreneurs, they shouldn't be making new investments...

